# Hulu Plus WHEN???



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

September 27-29 in various publications including a blog entry on this Site, we were promised Hulu Plus availability on the Premier soon -- how soon??? The Hulu Site shows its availability on the Tivo Premier soon.

Surely somebody at Sony or on this forum knows WHEN?? The Tivo will be pretty complete in its capabilities after getting Hulu Plus on board and for my family, the sooner the better.

MikeSp


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I thought I read that Sony has an exclusive currently, but I may be wrong. If this is the case, they are probably working on the app but can't release it until then.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

TiVo has never had the same definition of "soon" as the rest of the world. Don't expect it anytime in the near future.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Roku still says "coming soon" too and they were announced around the same time


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

How long was Pandora from announcement to Premiere?


----------



## gerry244 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hulu Plus is active on Sony products. App showed up on my Sony Blu-Ray player.


----------



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

gerry244 said:


> Hulu Plus is active on Sony products. App showed up on my Sony Blu-Ray player.


It is not active on ALL Sony products since it is not active on Tivos although it is active on new Sony TV's and even old PS3's -- so WHY is it NOT available on the Premiere DVRs as promised? 

MikeSp


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

MikeSp said:


> It is not active on ALL Sony products since it is not active on Tivos although it is active on new Sony TV's and even old PS3's -- so WHY is it NOT available on the Premiere DVRs as promised?
> 
> MikeSp


It's coming to the Xbox 360 early next year, which they announced with the PS3. My guess is that Sony has exclusive rights to all hulu plus apps (Besides the iOS apps) until 2011. If they didn't Microsoft would of added Hulu with ESPN 360 when they did the recent big winter update. My guess is it is the same for TiVo, if it isn't out by January then I will be getting a bit more irritated.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shorties said:


> It's coming to the Xbox 360 early next year, which they announced with the PS3. My guess is that Sony has exclusive rights to all hulu plus apps (Besides the iOS apps) until 2011. If they didn't Microsoft would of added Hulu with ESPN 360 when they did the recent big winter update. My guess is it is the same for TiVo, if it isn't out by January then I will be getting a bit more irritated.


Samsung TVs have Hulu Plus so it can't be exclusive to Sony.
The agreements with the other companies and devices were probably signed very late with Samsung and Sony being onboard earlier this year. So they are probably designing them and testing them for release late this year or early next year since the Xbox360, Roku, and Premiere all show coming soon on the Hulu Plus website.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

shorties said:


> It's coming to the Xbox 360 early next year, which they announced with the PS3. My guess is that Sony has exclusive rights to all hulu plus apps (Besides the iOS apps) until 2011. If they didn't Microsoft would of added Hulu with ESPN 360 when they did the recent big winter update. My guess is it is the same for TiVo, if it isn't out by January then I will be getting a bit more irritated.


no, tivo and a couple other were specifically mentioned as _this year_ and not _next year_ like the xbox was. january would not fall in line w/ that announcement.


----------



## jrfuda (Oct 14, 2010)

It's active on Roku now... I thought Roku and TiVo would happen at the same time, I guess not. I have 2 x Rokus and 4 x TiVo Premiers... really need it on the TiVos since I inly have OTA for TiVo and use netflix & Hulu to fill in the blanks. I'm tired of watching Hulu on my PC, and my 2 Rokus are in guest rooms, not the main viewing areas.


----------



## charlieunicorn (Nov 17, 2010)

Hulu is not sony exclusive.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

jrfuda beat me to it, Roku went live with Hulu Plus today, I thought for sure it would be on TiVo too, Roku was in the official Hulu announcement, seems like a missed opportunity for some good press for TiVo


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

$7.99/month? Did HuluPlus lower their rate?


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> $7.99/month? Did HuluPlus lower their rate?


Hulu came out of Beta today, and lowered their rate. Apparently they also went live on Roku. Makes me think we will see Hulu on TiVo by the end of the year. Probably before Christmas.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice.

IT's tempting in a cancel cable sort of way. 

But what would really sweeten the pot is adding CBS to the mix along with the sports coverage from each the networks. 

In that case I would not only cancel cable, but also ditch Tivo.


----------



## charlieunicorn (Nov 17, 2010)

You guys should sign up for beta testing


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

I know it's wishful thinking, but I really would like Hulu to be included with our Tivo service. Why? Well, since we're on Tivo we don't have access to our cable companies On Demand. Hulu would be a nice feature to mimic that.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> Nice.
> 
> IT's tempting in a cancel cable sort of way.
> 
> ...


Hulu isn't really a cable replacement since most of the shows on Hulu are broadcast network shows. There are a few cable channels on Hulu, but they aren't included with Hulu Plus for whatever reason. So it's more of an antenna replacement.

The problem with Hulu Plus is that is that the content available to watch on TV is a very limited set of what's available on the web site, especially currently running shows. So it's $8 a month to be able watch of small subset of what's available free on the hulu.com web site on your TV (with the ads). To me it's not worth the price even with the $2 reduction.

Still if you want to watch recently aired programs on your TV and don't want to pay per episode (i.e. Amazon, iTunes, etc), Hulu Plus is your only option.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

morac said:


> Hulu isn't really a cable replacement since most of the shows on Hulu are broadcast network shows. There are a few cable channels on Hulu, but they aren't included with Hulu Plus for whatever reason. So it's more of an antenna replacement.
> 
> The problem with Hulu Plus is that is that the content available to watch on TV is a very limited set of what's available on the web site, especially currently running shows. So it's $8 a month to be able watch of small subset of what's available free on the hulu.com web site on your TV (with the ads). To me it's not worth the price even with the $2 reduction.
> 
> Still if you want to watch recently aired programs on your TV and don't want to pay per episode (i.e. Amazon, iTunes, etc), Hulu Plus is your only option.


the only reason I am interested in Hulu is for the shows on SyFy most of the ones I would want to watch are on the free version none are on the paid version - so why would I pay them? Better to take the money I pay fo r satellite and would pay for Hulu Plus and put together a cheap computer and watch the free version.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

morac said:


> Hulu isn't really a cable replacement since most of the shows on Hulu are broadcast network shows. There are a few cable channels on Hulu, but they aren't included with Hulu Plus for whatever reason. So it's more of an antenna replacement.
> 
> The problem with Hulu Plus is that is that the content available to watch on TV is a very limited set of what's available on the web site, especially currently running shows. So it's $8 a month to be able watch of small subset of what's available free on the hulu.com web site on your TV (with the ads). To me it's not worth the price even with the $2 reduction.
> 
> Still if you want to watch recently aired programs on your TV and don't want to pay per episode (i.e. Amazon, iTunes, etc), Hulu Plus is your only option.


Yep, I think it's absolutely whacked that the pay service offers you LESS than the free service.


----------



## jrfuda (Oct 14, 2010)

When I finally had the chance to look at Hulu on my Rokus I was disapointed. There were shows in my queue that I know for sure were available for TV on Monday that no longer were available for TV this morning. I too use Hulu almost exclusively for SyFy shows (since I'm OTA only) with a few shows from DIY/HGTV/Food as well, and the only show that was available for TV from my big honk'n list of subs was Eureka. Most of the NBC shows were available, but I get them OTA already.

Right now I do most of my TV viewing OTA, the kids get most of their shows via Netflix, and I have several hours of podcasts pushed to my boxes each week (mostly the CNet offerings). I'm really counting on Hulu to eventually fill in the gaps, once they get their licensing worked out and, of course, get the TiVo app. Even with my Netflix, Hulu, Tivo Lifetime subs and the upfront cost of the equipment, I'm about breaking even with what I'd of paid if I would of kept my Dish sub after 2.5 years (If you factor in the cost of removing the 100+ year old Oak I would have had to remove to get LOS to the southern sky, break even would be more like 2 years).

Anyway, Hulu needs to get their act together if they want to be competitive, dropping the price $2 doesn't help - we need access to more shows on every platform.


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

Never really understood why Hulu Plus integration with Tivo is a big deal. To me, it's either you have a Tivo or you use a Hulu Plus / Netflix combo. We just recently cancelled cable and are going with the later. Sorry to see our Tivo go, but on demand shows without having to pay a $130/year Tivo guide fee + cable fee is a better deal.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Unseen Llama said:


> Never really understood why Hulu Plus integration with Tivo is a big deal. To me, it's either you have a Tivo or you use a Hulu Plus / Netflix combo. We just recently cancelled cable and are going with the later. Sorry to see our Tivo go, but on demand shows without having to pay a $130/year Tivo guide fee + cable fee is a better deal.


Why does the TiVo have to go? Don't you want to record OTA content?


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> Why does the TiVo have to go? Don't you want to record OTA content?


i am not that poster, but i have a similar concern... most of Hulu is current season, and most of that is saved on my TiVo.... i was pretty excited to get it for Roku, but i installed it last night and I didn't watch anything, all the shows I wanted were either already on my TiVo or on Netflix....

but, I'm not a Hulu basher, I have hopes it will improve...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike-Mike said:


> i am not that poster, but i have a similar concern... most of Hulu is current season, and most of that is saved on my TiVo.... i was pretty excited to get it for Roku, but i installed it last night and I didn't watch anything, all the shows I wanted were either already on my TiVo or on Netflix....
> 
> but, I'm not a Hulu basher, I have hopes it will improve...


I just didn't understand the connection of dropping cable and having to get rid of the TiVo. 

While most people use it as such, TiVo is not strictly a "cable box".

I dropped cable (television) over a year ago, and getting rid of any of my TiVos never once crossed my mind. But then again, all of my TiVos have PLS (or will have, once my last annual commitment expires).


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

orangeboy said:


> Why does the TiVo have to go? Don't you want to record OTA content?


OTA is a possibilty as we live close enough to the broadcast towers. Does get dicey during storms though. In the end, we are just looking at how to best spend our money. Tivo has been great over the past years that we've had it. Even when I've tried to build an HTPC, we've always come back to Tivo because of the simplicity. But with most of the content we watch, we can get thru streaming or purchasing and still be paying less per year.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep, I found dropping cable (television) saves me $1,049.88 annually. That annual savings can pay for a little over 9 years of Netflix for me! But I am enjoying OTA + Netflix + an occasional Amazon/Blockbuster purchase. At this point though, I don't see it worth it to me with going to OTA + Hulu Plus + Netflix, considering the current content available with Hulu Plus. But Hulu Plus + Netflix sounds like a good fit for you.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> I just didn't understand the connection of dropping cable and having to get rid of the TiVo.
> 
> While most people use it as such, TiVo is not strictly a "cable box".
> 
> I dropped cable (television) over a year ago, and getting rid of any of my TiVos never once crossed my mind. But then again, all of my TiVos have PLS (or will have, once my last annual commitment expires).


I would drop Hulu before dropping TiVo, especially since my TiVo is lifetime, I would never need to drop it


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Tivo is vital for OTA, because the programming is limited and you need the power of season passes and wish list searches to insure you don't miss a show.


----------



## meanmamaj (Jan 27, 2011)

MikeSp said:


> September 27-29 in various publications including a blog entry on this Site, we were promised Hulu Plus availability on the Premier soon -- how soon??? The Hulu Site shows its availability on the Tivo Premier soon.
> 
> Surely somebody at Sony or on this forum knows WHEN?? The Tivo will be pretty complete in its capabilities after getting Hulu Plus on board and for my family, the sooner the better.
> 
> MikeSp


 Finally an answer to "when" Hulu Plus will be available

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I received the following from a Tivo Customer support representative this afternoon after contacting them regarding a post I had seen saying that Tivo, would not, in fact, be getting hulu plus.......

"Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.

That is not true. TiVo Premiere and Premiere XL units will be recieving Hulu Plus sometime in the next two weeks. The reason for the delay up to this point was the release of the 14.7 software update for TiVo systems. This has since come out and now the TiVo units are ready for the release of Hulu Plus."


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

meanmamaj said:


> Finally an answer to "when" Hulu Plus will be available
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I received the following from a Tivo Customer support representative this afternoon after contacting them regarding a post I had seen saying that Tivo, would not, in fact, be getting hulu plus.......
> ...


Finally!!! After that video leaked a week or two ago I knew it was coming soon. My iPhone is the only thing I own that supports HULU plus, finally I can get it on my tv, this is probably going to effect the way I resolve conflicts when more than two things I watch is on at the same time.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20029762-261.html

Hulu may be pulling more content....something to think about when signing up.


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20029762-261.html
> 
> Hulu may be pulling more content....something to think about when signing up.


Actually the article is implying that abc and fox are considering pulling some content from Hulu that is free of charge, so it seems like they wont be pulling the content from the paid portion of hulu which is Hulu plus.


----------



## joejet (Mar 19, 2008)

I got 3 months free of Hulu Plus on my Sony Media Player (which i picked up for netflix streaming in a room i dont have a TIVO) and its absolutely horrible.

I hope its just the player and the TIVO version will be better.. but the commercials actually start to buffer up AFTER the main video stops!... so its Family guy <stop..buffering> commercial <stop..buffering> commercial <stop..buffering> family guy (repeat 3 times in a 30 min episode.

On top of that, if you want to rewind, you have to go through the buffered commercials AGAIN to get back to where you left off since you can only fast forward through the show. Pathetic.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I have Netflix. Why would one pay for Hulu Plus when Netflix is available with much more content??


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

thyname said:


> I have Netflix. Why would one pay for Hulu Plus when Netflix is available with much more content??


I can't think of any reason currently. If most Hulu content becomes pay only, Hulu removes the commercials and allows all videos to be played on devices (as opposed to web only) it might be more useful.

My prediction is that Hulu will implode within a few years.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Netflix only has previous seasons of shows that have been released on DVD


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

thyname said:


> I have Netflix. Why would one pay for Hulu Plus when Netflix is available with much more content??


Netflix does not have the shows that Hulu does.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

caddyroger said:


> Netflix does not have the shows that Hulu does.


And vice-versa.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

The only reason I could think to use Hulu, is if you didn't have a Tivo. Most of what is on Hulu is either on Netflix or easily available in season pass form on Tivo.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aadam101 said:


> The only reason I could think to use Hulu, is if you didn't have a Tivo. Most of what is on Hulu is either on Netflix or easily available in season pass form on Tivo.


That shows a lack of thought

To watch previous current season episodes of a newly discovered show to catch up.
To watch UK shows of yesteryear like Peep Show or Green Wing
To watch some special guest stars appearance on a show you don't normally watch
To watch last night's Leno/Letterman/Kimmel/Ferguson/Fallon/Conan because it was the topic of discussion in the office

That's just off the top of my head with little thought.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> I have Netflix. Why would one pay for Hulu Plus when Netflix is available with much more content??





aadam101 said:


> The only reason I could think to use Hulu, is if you didn't have a Tivo. Most of what is on Hulu is either on Netflix or easily available in season pass form on Tivo.


Hulu+, Netflix, and VUDU all compliment each other. A small portion of the content overlaps each other, but the majority of it is only available on each service.
I use all three on a regular basis as well as recording content from FiOS. Although I find I am recording a liitle less and using these three services more.

I also use Amazon VOD for watching several BBCA shows in HD since FiOS does not offer it in HD.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope the Hulu implementation is better than the Netflix app...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> That shows a lack of thought
> 
> To watch previous current season episodes of a newly discovered show to catch up.
> To watch UK shows of yesteryear like Peep Show or Green Wing
> ...


It's not a lack of thought. I don't watch any of the things that you listed.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Peep Show is hilarious


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> Peep Show is hilarious


It's funny and brilliant, but in some ways the characters' awkwardness is so authentic as to make it uncomfortable rather than enjoyable.

I do love the Mitchell and Webb Look, and have all the DVDs.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> I hope the Hulu implementation is better than the Netflix app...


What is wrong with it?

I know right now I can do a search for a title. It will show if it's available from Netflix. Then I just click on it and start watching it streamed from Netflix. And on top of that the TiVo will show it with Native resolution output. So I don't have to worry about inferior scaling like I get with the PS3 which does not have Native resolution output.

For Hulu are there even different implementations? All the devices I've seen with Hulu+ seem to have an identical application.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> What is wrong with it?


While it works great with search, browsing is nearly impossible. This makes it tough if you have no clue what you feel like watching and just want to look through their options.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

After using a Roku's Netflix interface, it's hard going back to TiVo's, don't get me wrong, TiVo's interface is certainly do-able, but it pales in comparison to some of the other interfaces available... 

Hulu Plus on Roku was pretty good, as far as UI's go


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

The biggest difference between Tivo's and Roku's Netflix interface is the ability to see suggestions. Recommendations allow you to see what is new on Netflix. It's nice to browse through the newly released every once in awhile.

But until Tivo updates it's netflix app, I just use my iPhone to browse and add to the queue if I find something.


----------



## friolator (Dec 5, 2008)

aadam101 said:


> The only reason I could think to use Hulu, is if you didn't have a Tivo. Most of what is on Hulu is either on Netflix or easily available in season pass form on Tivo.


We have OTA and a TiVO Premiere. We watch 75% of stuff off of Netflix, plus a handful of shows that the Tivo records over the air. Because we don't have cable, we want Hulu Plus for Colbert and the Daily Show, which are now available there.

As someone else said, the content overlaps in some ways, but you need all of them, especially if you don't have cable.


----------



## friolator (Dec 5, 2008)

mask2343 said:


> The biggest difference between Tivo's and Roku's Netflix interface is the ability to see suggestions. Recommendations allow you to see what is new on Netflix. It's nice to browse through the newly released every once in awhile.


I have a PS3 at my office, and the netflix application on that box runs rings around TiVO's. It's slicker looking, faster, much more responsive, properly handles aspect ratios (the Tivo netflix implementation is spotty in this regard), and it offers suggestions, lets you look at stuff you've recently viewed, organizes content by genre, etc.

With Tivo, it's the Instant Queue and nothing else. If you have a big queue, and you add something to it, it's at the bottom by default and you have to scroll through pages of titles to get to the thing you want to see. It's just clunky.


----------



## joejet (Mar 19, 2008)

friolator said:


> I have a PS3 at my office, and the netflix application on that box runs rings around TiVO's. It's slicker looking, faster, much more responsive, properly handles aspect ratios (the Tivo netflix implementation is spotty in this regard), and it offers suggestions, lets you look at stuff you've recently viewed, organizes content by genre, etc.
> 
> With Tivo, it's the Instant Queue and nothing else. If you have a big queue, and you add something to it, it's at the bottom by default and you have to scroll through pages of titles to get to the thing you want to see. It's just clunky.


+1 on all of the above. What is cool with the PS3 is you can also preview a title and get more info about it also... it really is great. Too bad the Tivo version is so lame. That said, i still use the Tivo mostly, simply because its a drag to boot up the PS3, launch the tivo app, change my home theatre input etc...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

friolator said:


> With Tivo, it's the Instant Queue and nothing else. If you have a big queue, and you add something to it, it's at the bottom by default and you have to scroll through pages of titles to get to the thing you want to see. It's just clunky.


I use Search to watch Netflix content not in my Instant Queue. Also, adding an item to Instant Queue (via web browser) always gives you the option to "Move to position #1", plus there's always the option to re-order the list when viewing your Instant Queue (again, via web browser). Yes, it would be nice if TiVo added some of the features found in the web browser (add to IQ, re-order content, etc.), but I've said it before: I spend more time watching the actual content than I do admiring the UI.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> I use Search to watch Netflix content not in my Instant Queue. Also, adding an item to Instant Queue (via web browser) always gives you the option to "Move to position #1", plus there's always the option to re-order the list when viewing your Instant Queue (again, via web browser). Yes, it would be nice if TiVo added some of the features found in the web browser (add to IQ, re-order content, etc.), but I've said it before: I spend more time watching the actual content than I do admiring the UI.


The point of the Roku UI is that you don't have to know what you're searching for. Say me and the wifey want to watch something on Netflix, but we don't have a specific title in mind, and maybe nothing in our Instant Queue appeals to us.....

with the roku it has genre's listed and about 50 titles under each genre, plus a listing of new movies and new tv shows...

with the TiVo you can search, but you have to have an idea of what you want to search for, you can't just scroll through Netflix's catalog randomly


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

joejet said:


> +1 on all of the above. What is cool with the PS3 is you can also preview a title and get more info about it also... it really is great. Too bad the Tivo version is so lame. That said, i still use the Tivo mostly, simply because its a drag to boot up the PS3, launch the tivo app, change my home theatre input etc...


But what is uncool with the PS3 is that you are stuck using the inferior scaling of the PS3 since it won't automtacically output the native resolution like the TiVo can.

the only reason I still use the PS3 for Netflix is because that is the only way to watch the 1080P/5.1 titles that netfix offers. As soon as it is no longer exclusive to the PS3, I will stop using the PS3 for any Netflix content.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> But what is uncool with the PS3 is that you are stuck using the inferior scaling of the PS3 since it won't automtacically output the native resolution like the TiVo can.


I'm not sure what you mean by that. My TV's native resolution is 1080p and my PS3 outputs at 1080p. It even upscaled DVDs to that resolution. If you only want the PS3 to output at the TV's native resolution, simply unselect the other resolutions.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike-Mike said:


> orangeboy said:
> 
> 
> > friolator said:
> ...


Yes. I was addressing the statement "With Tivo, it's the Instant Queue and nothing else", as well as how to actually use/do Netflix Instant Queue management. That's why I only quoted what I did. There's definitely room for improvement with TiVo's implementation of Netflix, no doubt. Incorporating Netflix into the Search is one (and only?) improvement since the Netflix app was introduced back when.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> Yes. I was addressing the statement "With Tivo, it's the Instant Queue and nothing else", as well as how to actually use/do Netflix Instant Queue management. That's why I only quoted what I did. There's definitely room for improvement with TiVo's implementation of Netflix, no doubt. Incorporating Netflix into the Search is one (and only?) improvement since the Netflix app was introduced back when.


I used to use my PS3 for Neflix, but I switched back to using TIVO since the release of the Ipad app. It is much fast to simply launch any show via the IPAD app than to turn on my PS3 and find the show using that interface.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mishafp said:


> I used to use my PS3 for Neflix, but I switched back to using TIVO since the release of the Ipad app. It is much fast to simply launch any show via the IPAD app than to turn on my PS3 and find the show using that interface.


+1. The app is a little annoying for TV shows. It just gives you a list of every episode available with no information other than a title. They are not divided up by episode or season.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

morac said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that. My TV's native resolution is 1080p and my PS3 outputs at 1080p. It even upscaled DVDs to that resolution. If you only want the PS3 to output at the TV's native resolution, simply unselect the other resolutions.


The PS3 does not have Native Resolution output like the TiVo. So for instance if it's 480P it would output 480P, if 720P it would output 720P. 
with the PS3 you set one resolution for the output. Which would be 1080P for a 1080P set. But any content you view on the PS3 will be upconverted by the PS3. The PS3 upconversion is lacking compared to my DVDO DUO scaler/video processor.

With the TiVo can output the content at it's native resolution and my DVDO DUO does the scaling which provides a better picture than the PS3 scaling.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

From what I've been told its the next update scheduled. Unfortuantely still no word on when they are finishing the HD interface (grumbles)


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

ferrumpneuma said:


> It is finished, as in TiVo is finished working on it.


So you mean they'll push out the update so all the rest of the menu's are in HD? or do you mean they wont be sending more updates to address most of the menu's still using the SD layout?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Mike_Wolf said:


> So you mean they'll push out the update so all the rest of the menu's are in HD? or do you mean they wont be sending more updates to address most of the menu's still using the SD layout?


AFAIK there hasn't been a single screen updated to HD since the initial release. I'm not so sure there are any plans to ever fix this in the premiere. Perhaps for the next gen they will have it done.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

rainwater said:


> AFAIK there hasn't been a single screen updated to HD since the initial release. I'm not so sure there are any plans to ever fix this in the premiere. Perhaps for the next gen they will have it done.


possibly but I like to be optimistic.


----------



## wardhealer (Oct 15, 2003)

morac said:


> Hulu isn't really a cable replacement since most of the shows on Hulu are broadcast network shows. There are a few cable channels on Hulu, but they aren't included with Hulu Plus for whatever reason. So it's more of an antenna replacement.
> 
> The problem with Hulu Plus is that is that the content available to watch on TV is a very limited set of what's available on the web site, especially currently running shows. So it's $8 a month to be able watch of small subset of what's available free on the hulu.com web site on your TV (with the ads). To me it's not worth the price even with the $2 reduction.
> 
> Still if you want to watch recently aired programs on your TV and don't want to pay per episode (i.e. Amazon, iTunes, etc), Hulu Plus is your only option.


Before I upgraded to 2tb HDD, space was limited, so with shows available on hulu, I simply watched through the connection from PC to TV. Now I have 2TB in my tivo, so it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## toddlamp (Feb 13, 2011)

Jut activated my Tivo Premiere recently and join tc.com today hoping to find out some more info on the whereabouts of Hulu Plus.

One of the main reasons I signed up was for Hulu. As someone else stated Hulu, Netflix, and OTA seems like a perfect mix of content for the price without having to build my own media PC.

I hope we get an answer soon.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

ferrumpneuma said:


> I am nobody. I don't know anything about the inner workings of TiVo and have no clue if they are or are not working on expanding the HDUI.
> 
> I'm just looking at TiVos past history. When they release software that is generally the way it stays unless there are major deal breaker bugs like spontaneous reboots and total hangs.
> 
> ...


Ditto

It's out, it's done. Even when they don't finish it.

TiVo Series 3's UI = TiVo series 2 UI + stretch out and upvert 480 to 720...DONE


----------



## kaylus (Feb 12, 2011)

> * Kevin Morgan*: Hulu... is there a planned or even rough estimate of when this is expected?
> * Corina*: Nothing's official until the press release is out, but I do know all Premiere boxes should now have the proper software to support the service.
> * Corina*: Unfortunately, aside from "soon", we don't have an estimate.


Don't know how good that news is for any of you; but at least it is news. It might be that they are stuck in a similar position to other streamers when dealing with Hulu. Licensing.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aadam101 said:


> It's not a lack of thought. I don't watch any of the things that you listed.


This statement actually proves my point. 
You don't bother thinking beyond your own little world and don't think that it even matters.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> This statement actually proves my point.
> You don't bother thinking beyond your own little world and don't think that it even matters.


I have no reason to think beyond my own little world when it comes to television....it's just television


----------



## Ashley_TSR (Feb 16, 2011)

I can tell you if you call into support asking you'll get an answer of no ETA. If you have gotten an answer I can tell you it's wrong and a few agents in the office were saying it's will come out in the next month, I can tell you this is a lie.

The best answer we have is we hope it will come out in the next month or two but as of this moment there is no ETA for it's release. They normally don't tell us until a few days before it comes out anyways.


----------



## kaylus (Feb 12, 2011)

She did indeed give no ETA, saying "soon" ... my point was to highlight the comment:



Ashley_TSR said:


> all Premiere boxes should now have the proper software to support the service..


If this is true then that's a good thing; then again, the Roku had Hulu Plus as an app for months before they ironed out licensing agreements.


----------

